# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Artizanati!

## Manulaki

Nuk e di sa prej jush kane bere pune dore ne Shqiperi kur ishin te vegjel dhe sa po rriten duke mesuar. Kur kam qene e vogel nje nga gjerat e para qe kam mesuar ka qene puna me shtiza dhe puna ne vegel. Me vone mami me mesoi si te beja dhe sixhade. (:D)

Ajo qe me ka mbetur ne mendje eshte tjerrja e leshit me cikrik (pupupu s'mbaj mend emrin mire me duket) ose me druge. Kishte ca plaka ne Korce qe i shikoje gjithmone ne te njejtin vend, ne nje qoshe te rruges, te veshura me te zeza, floket e bardha poshte shamise, thua se kishin lindur ashtu, me druge ne dore sikur jeta t'i kishte sjelle vetem per te tjerre lesh :). Nga ky proces i pregatitjes se leshit ne fije, e conin per ta ngjyer per ta perdorur per qilima, sixhade apo kuverta. 
Po postoj dy foto te qilimit karakteristik korcar, e para eshte me rrote (nese jam gabim, me korrigjoni) dhe tjetra me zhgabe... (kam harruar, shpresoj i kam mire gjerat ne mendje)

----------


## helene

Edhe une di te bej kshu sixhade megjithese s'jam nga korca:p:p
 Me pelqejne shume punimet artizanale dhe çdo gje te re qe shikoj dua ta mesoj, pavaresisht se s'kam shume kohe qe te merrem me to.
 ne Shqiperi pak a shume interesi po zhduket per keto gjera dhe eshte gjynah, pasi tani jane vetem gra te moshuara qe dine te bejne punime te vecanta, dhe s'ka te reja qe i kane qejf ti pervetesojne ne menyre qe edhe ti trasmetojne me pas.Per mendimin tim do duhej si me pare ekonomia shtepiake ne shkolla dhe kurse artizanale madje.
 Kur te kem kohe do sjell material per punime te ndryshme,per kalimin e kohes se lire:)

p.s: S'e kisha vene re me pare kete nenforum:D

----------


## pekomeri

Qe Artizanati po zhduket kjo eshte e vertete.Aresyet e kesaj zhdukje kane te bejne me shume faktore.E para ka te beje me mungesen e tregut(te huaj). E dyta mos fuksionimi i ndermarjeve te artistikes (ne te gjithe vendin) .Pagesa e ulet e kesaj pune ka bere qe te bjere interesi per te punuar.Pasioni qe kam per punen e dores me ka bere qe te lodhem shume dhe te mos kem sukses ne kete pune.Duhen politika nxihtese per te zhvidhuar kete aktivitet.Politikat e qeverise qe shkoi e shkateruan kete prodhim (dhe te gjithe prodhimet e tjera)
Asnje lloj nxitjeje apo stimulim nuk pati ,Kam punuar duke shperndare pune per copat me endje,qendisje,punime me grep (me penje dhe lesh).Kam shkuar dhe ne panairin e Milanos,por nuk pata sukses sepse na konkuronte malli Kinez.Si perfundim Keto lloj punimesh jane drejt zhdukjes.Ndofta me politika nxihtese te shtetit si dhe me zhvillimin e turizmit ne Shqiperi kjo pune mund te kete nje fare rezultati.

----------


## White_Angel

> Qe Artizanati po zhduket kjo eshte e vertete.Aresyet e kesaj zhdukje kane te bejne me shume faktore.E para ka te beje me mungesen e tregut(te huaj). E dyta mos fuksionimi i ndermarjeve te artistikes (ne te gjithe vendin) .Pagesa e ulet e kesaj pune ka bere qe te bjere interesi per te punuar.Pasioni qe kam per punen e dores me ka bere qe te lodhem shume dhe te mos kem sukses ne kete pune.Duhen politika nxihtese per te zhvidhuar kete aktivitet.Politikat e qeverise qe shkoi e shkateruan kete prodhim (dhe te gjithe prodhimet e tjera)
> Asnje lloj nxitjeje apo stimulim nuk pati ,Kam punuar duke shperndare pune per copat me endje,qendisje,punime me grep (me penje dhe lesh).Kam shkuar dhe ne panairin e Milanos,por nuk pata sukses sepse na konkuronte malli Kinez.Si perfundim Keto lloj punimesh jane drejt zhdukjes.Ndofta me politika nxihtese te shtetit si dhe me zhvillimin e turizmit ne Shqiperi kjo pune mund te kete nje fare rezultati.




Pekomeri !

Nuk diskutohet qe artizanati po zhduket mbasi ka me shume se 5 vjet qe artistike "Migjenin" e kane kthyer ne nje rrobaqepesi . Ne fillim benin perde dhe carcafe kurse tani nga me te ndryshmet. Nga njera ane eshte mire se kane hapur vende pune kurse nga ana tjeter te vjen keq per artistiken qe nuk ekziston me .

----------


## PINK

> Nuk e di sa prej jush kane bere pune dore ne Shqiperi kur ishin te vegjel dhe sa po rriten duke mesuar. Kur kam qene e vogel nje nga gjerat e para qe kam mesuar ka qene puna me shtiza dhe puna ne vegel. Me vone mami me mesoi si te beja dhe sixhade. (:D)
> 
> Ajo qe me ka mbetur ne mendje eshte tjerrja e leshit me cikrik (pupupu s'mbaj mend emrin mire me duket) ose me druge. Kishte ca plaka ne Korce qe i shikoje gjithmone ne te njejtin vend, ne nje qoshe te rruges, te veshura me te zeza, floket e bardha poshte shamise, thua se kishin lindur ashtu, me druge ne dore sikur jeta t'i kishte sjelle vetem per te tjerre lesh :). Nga ky proces i pregatitjes se leshit ne fije, e conin per ta ngjyer per ta perdorur per qilima, sixhade apo kuverta. 
> Po postoj dy foto te qilimit karakteristik korcar, e para eshte me rrote (nese jam gabim, me korrigjoni) dhe tjetra me zhgabe... (kam harruar, shpresoj i kam mire gjerat ne mendje)



Manule po ty te lumshin  dockat moj , sa mire qe i paske bere . 

Punimeve te dores gjithmone nuk i bie vlera , jane gjera qe dhe vleresohen shume nga njerezit dhe po ti shikosh dhe neper dyqane kushtojne shume shtrenjte .

----------


## Manulaki

Pink, jam e bindur se xhuxhuja di te punoje me shtiza, nqs e ka bere filloren rreth viteve '80 te pakten :).

Nje gje tjeter qe mbaj mend qe benin ne Shqiperi (te pakten ne Korce) eshte korniza e fotografive te zbukuruara me kashte. Ishte nje pune qe kerkonte durim dhe tru krijues, pavaresisht qe ishte dicka primitive. Kashta ngjyhej, pastaj pritej, dhe ngjitej me vinovil mbi nje leter qe ishte prere ne formen e kornizes, dhe me pas ngjitej mbi xham. Ose ngjitej direkt mbi xham duke formuar nje kornize te tejdukshme, shume te bukur.
Gjyshi im i bente shume te bukura keto lloj kornizash. Me vjen keq qe nuk kam foto per t'ua ilustruar, por perdorni imagjinaten :D

----------


## helene

Ne Itali ka nje panair ku ekspozohen punimet e shume vendeve te botes,ne nje pjese,Shqiperia aty gjithnje paraqet punime me grep,ndonje punim me argjend te vjedhur nga ish artistikja,ose ndonje muze, se tani s'behen me njesoj,edhe ndonje qilim,dhe ze gjithnje pjesen me te vogel te ekspozites se s'ka shume per te treguar.Ne dyqanet e hapura neper Shqiperi ku shiten punime nga Shqiperia, shume pak prej tyre jane te bera me dore dhe nga ato shumica jane te ricikluara nga ndonje muze, apo te marra nga ata qe punonin ne artistike me pare.

----------


## pekomeri

Se shpejti artizanati do te ngjallet perseri. Si kryetari i KONFEDERATES TE ARTIZANATIT SHPIPTAR i bej thirje te gjithe personave juridik apo fizik qe merren me punime artzanati te rregjistrohen prane kesaj konfederate e cila ka marre persiper ti perfaqsoje ne te gjitha forumet e kesaj fushe ne te gjithe boten.Do te kemi se shpejti nje web-site te konfederates ku do te pasqyrohen te gjithe sektoret e artizanatit te pasqyruar me disa foto te punimeve te ndryshme.Mirepres cdo verejtje apo ndihme. respekte P.Metohu

----------

